# Estação Chamusca - Oregon Scientific WRM968NX



## zemike (23 Jan 2008 às 14:54)

*Estação Meteorológica Chamusca - Oregon Scientific WRM968NX*

Boa Tarde a todos.

Consegui finalmente ligar a minha estação ao PC e já estão os dados online 

aqui fica o *Link*

Abraço a todos


----------



## lsalvador (23 Jan 2008 às 14:57)

Parabens, uma igual a minha. Agora tens de ter um site online a disponibilizar os dados.

Espero que tenhas mais sorte do que eu, em cerca de 1 mês já se foi o sensor da humidade.


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2008 às 02:05)

Parabéns!!!   

Mais uma estação no distrito de Santarém! 

Que inveja!  
_(quem sabe um dia eu consiga colocar uma em Tomar!)_


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jan 2008 às 09:51)

Thomar disse:


> Parabéns!!!
> 
> Mais uma estação no distrito de Santarém!
> 
> ...



Oi, tenho essa intenção de o fazer  a saida da IC3, na zona das Cardelas, deves conhecer.


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2008 às 20:53)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi, tenho essa intenção de o fazer  a saida da IC3, na zona das Cardelas, deves conhecer.



Seria excelente! 

Essa zona é bem fria.  e dai até Ferreira do Zêzere as temperaturas mínimas são bastante interessantes...

_(tive problemas com o meu computador por isso não respondi ao teu post de dezembro sobre o mesmo assunto, bem como pelos mesmos motivos tenho andando ausente do fórum)_


----------



## lsalvador (28 Jan 2008 às 13:01)

Thomar disse:


> Seria excelente!
> 
> Essa zona é bem fria.  e dai até Ferreira do Zêzere as temperaturas mínimas são bastante interessantes...
> 
> _(tive problemas com o meu computador por isso não respondi ao teu post de dezembro sobre o mesmo assunto, bem como pelos mesmos motivos tenho andando ausente do fórum)_




Nem digas nada, contadores da água rebentados (aqueles em ferro fundido) dentro da parede pelo gelo formado ja foram uns 4 ou mais, se não me engano a cerca de 4/5 anos, na mesma semana foram 2.

Imagine-se estão protegidos dentro de uma estrutura em cimento. Só tem uma portinha para abrir para lhe ter acesso.


----------

